# Anybody up for a little game of "What are we"?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Make your best guess - our nest got built in somebody's stove pipe and we had to get kicked out of there. But we are all together and all going to be just fine with a couple months of good food and care. That little fellow in front isn't exactly one of us he's our new pigeon friend just hamming it up for the camera with us.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks like some type of Owl, Nab... Falcon? Hawks?

Definitely a predator of some kind...

They are sure cute! What is their story?

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Baby birds?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TheSnipes said:


> Baby birds?


Now THAT'S really GOOD, Snipes! I bet that's JUST what they are! 

Fuuuuunnnyy!

Shi

P.S. You WIN! ROFL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks to "a certain member," I think I will choose FALCONS...



Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm going to vote, baby birds of prey.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Owls? Whatever, they are so cute. Probably the only time in that lil pigeons life he is safe sitting beside a raptor.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Eagles??


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i think they are peregrine falcons


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Definitely looks like a bird of prey.

How about a clue,.....like.... what do they eat?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Are they baby Kestrels (sparrow hawks)?
Daryl


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Clue*

Right now they are eating a fine sliced liver and supplement diet, but they will grow up and like small rodents and big bugs best.

NAB


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*You got it*



pigeonmama said:


> Are they baby Kestrels (sparrow hawks)?
> Daryl


That's them all right - there's 5 of them in that basket one is a little shy and tries to hide under everybody.

NAB


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm sticking with my answer.
Daryl


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What's her prize?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*How about a nice picture of what they will look like when we release them*

They will grow up to look just like this little fellow that we released back in 2006.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks NAB, he is so good looking!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a handsome bird. They really are small.

The 5th one is doing an excellent job of hiding, I can't see him in any of the pictures. They are cute as buttons. Thanks, Nab.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> Are they baby Kestrels (sparrow hawks)?
> Daryl


 HI DARYL, I agree They are AMERICAN KESTREL the smallest of the FALCON family. They eat bugs and mice they are a very beautiful bird . .GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would of said osprey..... I guess i don't win a prize...poo


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well done, Daryl!!

I guessed Falcon and thought...oh well...only Falcon name I remember is Peregrine...didn't know that Kestrels were in the same family...

WELL DONE, NAB!!

You always have such interesting birds for us!!

WISHING THE LITTLE ONES ALL THE BEST!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

They are adorable Nab! Thanks for posting the pictures  Do you have any recent photos (since it's been just about 2 wks since you posted the last set )?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*They are going out to the pens tonight for the first time*

to start learning to fly and hunt - I'll get pictures and post them up in the morning.

NAB


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Those babies are going to be beautiful. They sure look huggable right now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Baby falcons and hawks are so cute and fuzzy. Kestrels are my favorites, since they eat much smaller things and not my pigeons 
They are very beautiful when they're adults too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are beautiful. And very lucky to end up with you.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's they are in their new pen*

It was dinner time. They will have another week or so on sliced liver then another week or two getting the hang of catching mice, they'll probably be ready for release around 4th of July or so. Sorry I couldn't get them to pose for a family protrait but here's two of them. The male is the one with the black front feathers the females are brown. One is a male and all the others were females.

NAB 

Soups On!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL - great shot Nab! They're looking quite grown up already! 

How appropriate it would be to release them on 4th of July too. 

I don't think I want to know how you train them to hunt  but for their sake I hope they are quick learners. Thanks for the updated pic


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a change! They sure are growing up!! Great picture!

The one looks like he's saying "I DARE you to try and take a piece! MAKE MY DAY!"

CAREFUL hugs and scritches!

Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*4th of July birds*

Well these fellows are all set to go out 4th of July - wish them luck.

NAB 

They did grow up to be very handsome fellows. Well 3 are fellows and 1 is a pretty young lady.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Absolutely stunning. GREAT JOB!!!!! As usual.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow! What a change! Quite beautiful and so glad they are ready for their flight "on time".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THEY ARE JUST BEAUTIFUL, NAB!!

WELL DONE!!

Hope they won't be near any "fireworks" when released! Then again, I'm sure they won't!!

Love and Hugs and all the best to the beauties!!

Shi


----------

